

The 10 firms that rule the world - mayanksinghal
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/the-10-firms-that-rule-the-world/2011/11/07/gIQAqR3KvM_blog.html

======
mayanksinghal
Wonder where in the enumeration would the first consumer/technology/B2BProduct
companies would lie.

~~~
nandemo
See the list of top 50 (linked from Tyler Cowen's post):

[http://littlegreenfootballs.com/page/260753_The_network_of_g...](http://littlegreenfootballs.com/page/260753_The_network_of_global_corporat)

Note that "ruling the world" here amounts to "having nominal ownership of
stocks in public companies". Consequently, practically all of the top 50
companies are asset management companies (such as Vanguard or Fidelity),
financial conglomerates that also do asset management, or insurance companies.
The only apparent exception is China Petrochemical at 50th. Not a very
interesting "finding", really.

